# Made a Angle Setting Gage



## TomS (Jan 8, 2018)

I've been wanting to make this angle setting gage for my 5" milling machine vise since I first saw it in the Summer 2007 edition of Digital Machinist Magazine.  Did I mention I'm a procrastinator. Lol

The hole with the dowel pin in it and the eleven similar sized holes are drilled and reamed to .250".  The location of these holes in relation to the "pivot" pin hole allows for angles of zero through 90 degrees in ten degree increments.  The inner five holes are on a 1.200" radius from the pivot pin hole and the outer holes are on a 1.500" radius.  The upper right pin hole is for a 45 degree angle and is on a 2.000" radius.  The three smaller holes next to the pivot pin are for a .125" stop pin. 

The author claims the maximum error that can be expected is about .05 degrees, or less, but doesn't say what the hole placement tolerance range is. 




In order to set angles in 1 degree increments a set of five blades was made.  The set consists of a 1 degree blade, a two degree blade, a three degree blade, a four degree blade and a five degree blade.  The picture below shows the four degree blade installed in the 20 degree pin hole thus resulting in a 24 degree angle.  Flipping the blade end-for-end results in a 16 degree angle.  If there is a need for a special angle that is between a single degree setting a blade can be made for that setting.  



Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 9, 2018)

nice work Tom!!!
very well planned, i like the different angles by flipping the blade.


----------



## barnett (Jan 9, 2018)

Very nice !!

I would be interested in some layout info.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 9, 2018)

Really like it!   Indeed, please post the drawing or a reference to it.   That could be a really handy thing to have.

Ray


----------



## TomS (Jan 9, 2018)

I scanned the vise jaw and angle plate drawings from the magazine article.  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice solution to the angle of the dangle…Dave


----------



## richz (Jan 9, 2018)

How do you accurately machine the angle blades?


----------



## barnett (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the drawing.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 9, 2018)

So that is a vise jaw? That's a pretty neat tool.


----------



## TomS (Jan 9, 2018)

richz said:


> How do you accurately machine the angle blades?



I did mine on a CNC mill as did the author of the article I mentioned in my original post.  You could do it in a manual mill with a bit of fiddling around to get the angled edge correct.  The critical dimensions are the distances from the pivot pin hole to the holes at 1.2" radius and 1.5" radius.  The .204" hole is for a #10 screw to hold the angle blade blank to a machining fixture. The perimeter radius' serve no function other than to make the part look nice so you could free hand grind those on a belt sander.

Or, I can make you a set.  Let me know.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 9, 2018)

richz said:


> How do you accurately machine the angle blades?



That's a perfect job for a sine plate.

Ray


----------



## ddickey (Jan 9, 2018)

I've got a 4" vise with mounting holes at 2.5". Not sure how I would do this.


----------



## TomS (Jan 10, 2018)

ddickey said:


> I've got a 4" vise with mounting holes at 2.5". Not sure how I would do this.



One way to do it would be to shrink the 1.2" and 1.5" radius' to fit your vise jaw.  You could also ream for 3/16" pins instead of 1/4".


----------



## TomS (Jan 10, 2018)

I realized the vise jaw drawing does not show the locations of the 1/8" stop pin holes.  Here are the coordinates in relation to the pivot pin hole.

X-0.1250 Y0.4000
X-0.3712 Y0.1945
X-0.4000 Y-0.1250


----------



## Brento (Feb 4, 2018)

How do the stop pins work exactly? And what does the .204" hole do. This looks like a fun project to do. Although i may have to redesign it a bit for a smaller vice at some point. Looks like a great job though. Has me thinking on how i will get those angles since i would only have a manual machine. Maybe use my cad program and do it the old way of a starting length and an ending length and hand grind the angle?


----------



## TomS (Feb 4, 2018)

Brento said:


> How do the stop pins work exactly? And what does the .204" hole do. This looks like a fun project to do. Although i may have to redesign it a bit for a smaller vice at some point. Looks like a great job though. Has me thinking on how i will get those angles since i would only have a manual machine. Maybe use my cad program and do it the old way of a starting length and an ending length and hand grind the angle?



The stop pins are a positive stop for your material to butt up against, e.g. you have 10 pieces that require a square end and the other end to have a 45 deg. angle and they all must be the same length.  Easy enough to do by laying your material on the two appropriately placed 1/4" dowel pins and sliding it up against one of the stop pins, then machine to length.  Rinse and repeat for the remaining 9 pieces.

The .204" hole is for a #10 screw to hold the material to a fixture to machine the angle blades.

You can draw the hole locations in a CAD program to get the X and Y coordinates.  Once you have that info you should be able to drill and ream the holes on a manual mill.

I can post a picture or two of the stop pin and .204" hole function tomorrow if that is helpful.


----------



## Brento (Feb 4, 2018)

I believe ik what your talking about now the #10 screw pic would be a little helpfull though. Deff making one when i can. I just bought an adjustable vblock for stuff like this but now i may return it. Who knows lol


----------



## TomS (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's a couple of pictures that show the stop pins and the .204" hole in use.

This picture shows the 4 deg. angle blade in use with the total angle set at 44 deg.  Notice the stop pin.



This is the holding fixture I used to machine the angle blades.  The .204" hole is for the #10 socket head cap screw.


----------



## Brento (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok so its to hold it down when you were making it pretty much. Looks like a fun project, can’t wait to make it. Was there a certain grade of steel you used?


----------



## TomS (Feb 5, 2018)

Brento said:


> Ok so its to hold it down when you were making it pretty much. Looks like a fun project, can’t wait to make it. Was there a certain grade of steel you used?



Nothing special; 1018 cold rolled steel.  I used cold rolled so I didn't have to machine the top and bottom, just the sides.


----------



## Brento (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok thanks! Going to be a great project


----------



## Brento (Mar 1, 2018)

Here is a question for. What do you do if you need an angle the is say 26-29?


----------



## TomS (Mar 1, 2018)

Brento said:


> Here is a question for. What do you do if you need an angle the is say 26-29?



Each of the pin holes are layed out in 10 degree arcs, except the 45 degree holes.  The angle blade design allows for adding or subtracting inclination in one degree increments.  To get a 26 deg. angle put the 4 degree angle blade on the 30 degree location pins such that the net angle is 26 degrees.  I wish I could take a picture but I'm in the process of moving and my tools are in boxes.  Also take a look at post #1.  I explain it there too.


----------



## Brento (Mar 1, 2018)

So you would flip the blade basically putting the 3/16 radius up by all of the holes and that would give you the negative correct?


----------



## TomS (Mar 1, 2018)

Brento said:


> So you would flip the blade basically putting the 3/16 radius up by all of the holes and that would give you the negative correct?



Yes.  Here is a picture that illustrates how the blades either increase or decrease the angle.  Hope this helps.


----------

